# Lionfish dive trips



## Coast Watch Alliance

We plan to organize a bunch of lionfish cleanup trips this year off of Pensacola. The boat rides will be free. The lionfish will be donated to Coast Watch to help pay for gas, insurance, etc.

We plan to hit lots of different spots, from wrecks, to pyramids, to natural bottom. I would love to get enough volunteers to go out a couple times each week. We have two boats that we can use.

Anyone interested?


Bryan Clark
President
Coast Watch Alliance
[email protected]


----------



## no woryz

Bryan, as we discussed before.... The ESAR Dive Team would be happy to participate... just let me know...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

no woryz said:


> Bryan, as we discussed before.... The ESAR Dive Team would be happy to participate... just let me know...


 Awesome! Thanks Clint. I'll add your team to our volunteer list.


----------



## PlaneToSea

I'm interested in killing some lionfish.


----------



## Coast Watch Alliance

PlaneToSea said:


> I'm interested in killing some lionfish.


 Great. Thank you!


----------



## mike6043

I'm ready to go


----------



## Firefishvideo

If you need some extra video of the trips - I'll be glad to help!


----------



## Coast Watch Alliance

Thanks Mike and Scott.


----------



## No Excuses

I'd love to be a part of this


----------



## DirtyBirdz11

When is the first trip? Sign me up!!


----------



## FelixH

Lisa and I could probably pitch in when it starts feeling like Florida again.
I don't do cold weather diving.


----------



## Cajun Spearit

I'm in.


----------



## below me

Interested


----------



## Coast Watch Alliance

Thanks No Excuses, DirtyBirdz11, FelixH, Cajun Spearit and below me. I added you to our list. We are waiting for the water to warm up a bit.


----------



## Emerald Adventure

Def ready anytime. Warm or cold just finished diving Ft Pickens with Veterans Dive locker


----------



## Coast Watch Alliance

Emerald Adventure said:


> Def ready anytime. Warm or cold just finished diving Ft Pickens with Veterans Dive locker


 Thanks! I will add you to our list.


----------



## purple haze

If you need another boat monday thru thrusday's let me know . Boat is a 31 Contender. Divers cover the gas nothing else. Launch from Sherman's Cove. gene


----------



## mhelderman

Would love to go....only thing is I do not have a spear at the moment


----------



## ButlerCoOwner

You can add my son and me, if your list isn't too inundated.


----------



## Coast Watch Alliance

We will begin contacting folks soon with more info. Looking forward to putting a dent in the lionfish population this year.


----------



## Emerald Adventure

I am still interested in going anytime. Please keep me in the loop


----------



## jrh1974

Did anything ever come about from this? I am interested in participating in some lionfish cleanups at some of the more heavily infested areas and will contribute to gas, etc.


----------



## Coast Watch Alliance

Thanks for your interest. We are looking for a reasonably priced boat mechanic who does quality work to install trim tabs, electronics, hydraulic steering, auto-pilot, etc. Please let me know if you know one.


----------



## Plattinum

Can't help with the boat mechanic, but would definately be interested in mixing it up with such a group on the lionfish killing. I kill lionfish when out on my own trips already, but obviously we can't ever stop.


----------

